# dumb question



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

what does BRN (as in the BRN number) stand for? I know it's some sort of knpv or dutch registration number. i'm pretty sure this is a dumb question. I can't find it explained in English anywhere 

just wondering. if both of a dog's parents are imports with a brn number, does the u.s. breeder generally register the litter somewhere and get numbers for the puppies? I just see that some litters born in the u.s. have numbers and some don't - I didn't know if the breeder had to be registered or if it was just that the parents were registered?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

B might stand for bloedlijinen , which might mean bloodlines/pedigree
and the R , registration
N for number

the dutch a very bi lingual :-D


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

(B)loedlijnen (R)egsitration (N)umber


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> (B)loedlijnen (R)egsitration (N)umber


if Alice your not joking. IM A GENIUS


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a BRN# for my female.

Owners and breeders of Dutch bred type dogs or Dutch born dogs can contact Jeroen V. through the Bloedlijinen website, and I believe as long as the information is good, a number will be issued, and dog will be put into the database.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

addtion.... Not only for Dutch dogs either


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok. I was just curious. I see the BRN number after dogs' names and always assumed it was registration number, just didn't know where. thanks!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I get a little giggle every time I hear about BRN numbers. If you want to know why, read the requirements for a dog to be accepted by most FCI registries.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> I get a little giggle every time I hear about BRN numbers. If you want to know why, read the requirements for a dog to be accepted by most FCI registries.


definately not an "official" registry, but not meant to be either I dont think, more of a database.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

It has all the elements need to make an FCI breed.


----------

